# Crazy dive 4-29-12



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

This dive was... interesting, to say the least. Once we finally got anchored, after dealing with the abscence of any current or wind for 30 minutes (horrible I know), we got in the water. I thought I was all set, but surprise! I didnt have enough weight anymore to get me down. So, I had to go scavenge some weight off of my grandads belt, and we finally went down. Nothing too special about the dive itself, vis was about 25 or 30 feet, there were amberjack, triggerfish, one huge filefish, and the endangered red snapper everywhere, and I even saw a couple yellowtail snapper. And then the ascent started. Since we couldn't get back to the anchor line, we just started the ascent from where we were. Once we were at about 40 feet, my tank strap on my BC apparently got loose, and the tank completely fell out. So, during the safety stop, I was upside down, swimming down as hard as I could to try and stay at 15 feet, since I couldn't get the air out of my BC. I completed the safety stop, surprisingly, but when I got out of the water, I had a splitting headache for some reason, I guess because of the exertion to stay at the same depth. Fish in the box, everyone got back safe, and a good story, so I consider the day a success


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting and learning experience. Glad you made it back safe


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I did a drift dive that started out at what I thought was a bad angle (turns out my compass was shot). I kicked like hell against a current before I gave up and let it take me (right where I needed to be of course). After a 7 min dive (total time) and 2500 psi later I surfaced. Massive headache. I opted out of dive #2 and shook the headache in time for dive #3. Your assessment of over exertion is probably correct. Especially in a head down position.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man, gotta hate that for ya. I know its a bummer when you wait all week for the perfect dive and then something wrong.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad everything turned out ok in the end. Any pictures to show for your hard work?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

CO2 build-up can give you a headache.


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

MillerTime said:


> Glad everything turned out ok in the end. Any pictures to show for your hard work?


No, no pictures this time, but I am looking into a gopro or equivalent camera for videos sometime in the future.


----------

